# help winstrol only cycle newbie



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

hello all ive never taken steroids before but planning on taking some winstrol for a 6 week cycle im thinkin. just wondering if theres anything better thats oral cuz im not into needles right now lol? im wanting to lose ten pound mostly in the stomach area and get a little bigger arms for the summer.. all this stuff is so confusing!      

also ive reading taking testosterone is good while on any steroid. canu take test in oral form? also a pct? do i need it? sorry for all the questions


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> hello all ive never taken steroids before but planning on taking some winstrol for a 6 week cycle im thinkin. just wondering if theres anything better thats oral cuz im not into needles right now lol? im wanting to lose ten pound mostly in the stomach area and get a little bigger arms for the summer.. all this stuff is so confusing!
> 
> also ive reading taking testosterone is good while on any steroid. canu take test in oral form? also a pct? do i need it? sorry for all the questions



Please read all stickys in the anabolic zone. All the mistakes you have made in your post will become very evident.


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

am i about to get beat down by the forum lol...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> am i about to get beat down by the forum lol...



Yes.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 3, 2011)

Stats, training history?!?

I will tell you right off the bat... Stop right now and forget about this idea. Spend time reading every sticky thread in this forum and then every thread there after. 

I'm just being real with you. You will soon understand.


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

okay ive tried but ill do it again. im 6 feet 175 pounds 19 years old and been training for 3 years. the reason i chose winstrol is because i dont want steroids in my system for to long cuz ill probly have to be doing a drug test for work in june and winstrol is gone very fast


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 3, 2011)

you aren't gonna gain much with a winny only cycle except fucked up joints. i was thinking how your thinking before too. and i realized how dumb the idea was after i did some research. and your 19....


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

i also read if u take fish oil the joints arent much of an issue. i more just wanna cut down on fat rather then get huge


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

Fish oil and glucosamine + wait two or more years to even think about it
But youll do what u want


----------



## yerg (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> okay ive tried but ill do it again. im 6 feet 175 pounds 19 years old and been training for 3 years. the reason i chose winstrol is because i dont want steroids in my system for to long cuz ill probly have to be doing a drug test for work in june and winstrol is gone very fast


 what kind of job requires a anabolic steroid test???? Hmm??


----------



## J.thom (Dec 3, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Fish oil and glucosamine + wait two or more years to even think about it
> But youll do what u want



ha ha I feel like this was told to you multiple times


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Why don't you just eat a little better, do some cardio, and maybe look into the ECA stack?
Sounds like you just want to trim up a little. There are easy and legal ways go about this.

Also, look into IronMagLabs products. Read up on their Halo Extreme product. That might help you get where you want to go.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> ha ha I feel like this was told to you multiple times



He has MS, so there were some pretty valid reasons for his cycle. But, I get what you're saying.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> ha ha I feel like this was told to you multiple times



Yeah it was but Idgaf you need to be educated on my disease

Steroids has helped it 10 fold 

Plus I'm basically 21


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Food/Protein/Creatine /fish oil/vitamins is all you need right now bro, and train you ass off and you will get to that goal  your not ready for AAS yet


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

not wat companys do but im in trade school and will bgetting a job within 6 months so i thought i should just be safe. so is this halo extreme a steroid or more of a diet supplement?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme

There's a link to it. Check it out


----------



## J.thom (Dec 3, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Yeah it was but Idgaf you need to be *educated* on my disease
> 
> Steroids has helped it 10 fold
> 
> Plus I'm basically 21



lol, in reality I'm probably the most educated person on this entire forum, but I'll save that for another topic. nom sayin'

and yeah your disease is in your head mang, of course steroids are going to improve anyones physique 10 fold.

No offense but post up your daily diet and I bet it's shit.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> lol, in reality I'm probably the most educated person on this entire forum, but I'll save that for another topic. nom sayin'
> 
> and yeah your disease is in your head mang, of course steroids are going to improve anyones physique 10 fold.
> 
> No offense but post up your daily diet and I bet it's shit.



I'm not talking about my physique it improved the fatigue, mobility and numbness when I was on!

I'm not saying your not educated just not on my disease 

The physique is just a plus


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> lol, in reality I'm probably the most educated person on this entire forum, but I'll save that for another topic. nom sayin'
> 
> and yeah your disease is in your head mang, of course steroids are going to improve anyones physique 10 fold.
> 
> No offense but post up your daily diet and I bet it's shit.



Bro, I thought you were cool, but really?

No need to be condescending. You don't know 99.9% of the people on this board, but you're the most educated? And when the hell did MS become a disease that's only in your head? Steroids won't change your body ten fold no matter what, and he's talking about the benefits it had concerning his situation. Another thing, how can you say his diet is shit? He gained more off dbol only then you did on test and dbol.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Bro, I thought you were cool, but really?
> 
> No need to be condescending. You don't know 99.9% of the people on this board, but you're the most educated? And when the hell did MS become a disease that's only in your head? Steroids won't change your body ten fold no matter what, and he's talking about the benefits it had concerning his situation. Another thing, how can you say his diet is shit? He gained more off dbol only then you did on test and dbol.



Damn bro

You are the man

Thanks for having my back


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

so would a winny halo 4-6 week cycle be good or halo and tren? also wats best for a pct?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

No problem.

I was/am cool with both of you, but that turned into a personal attack quick.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> so would a winny halo 4-6 week cycle be good or halo and tren? also wats best for a pct?



If you're going to take any "supplements" stick with the halo extreme. No need for winny and halo, unless you want to say hello to dry joints and a stressed liver.

Also, tren without test and you can say bye bye to your dick. You need test with a cycle to prevent complete shut down.

Look into Halo Extreme more and the ECA stack. I really think those are best for what you want, need, and what you're comfortable with.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 3, 2011)

So, Punk – Are Ya Ready?


----------



## J.thom (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Bro, I thought you were cool, but really?
> 
> No need to be condescending. You don't know 99.9% of the people on this board, but you're the most educated? And when the hell did MS become a disease that's only in your head? Steroids won't change your body ten fold no matter what, and he's talking about the benefits it had concerning his situation. Another thing, how can you say his diet is shit? He gained more off dbol only then you did on test and dbol.



*Ben*, I'm just going to leave this alone because clearly you are misinterpreting my message. First, I was not talking about you so I'm not sure why you are being so defensive. Secondly, I never made a personal attack. I am aware of what MS is and I'm glad the kid is improving his life. He gained more off dbol than I did?  LOL ok let's compare physiques and then lets see who keeps most of there gains. 

For the record, I'm not trying to be a dick, I just made a comment that he is giving out advice that was just recently giving to him. Double standards are WRONG and it is clearly shown in the above posts.

stop hatin' man lol


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> No problem.
> 
> I was/am cool with both of you, but that turned into a personal attack quick.



Yeah I felt pretty offended


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> *Ben*, I'm just going to leave this alone because clearly you are misinterpreting my message. First, I was not talking about you so I'm not sure why you are being so defensive. Secondly, I never made a personal attack. I am aware of what MS is and I'm glad the kid is improving his life. He gained more off dbol than I did?  LOL ok let's compare physiques and then lets see who keeps most of there gains.
> 
> For the record, I'm not trying to be a dick, I just made a comment that he is giving out advice that was just recently giving to him. Double standards are WRONG and it is clearly shown in the above posts.
> 
> stop hatin' man lol



I'm not allowed to tell someone their too young?

That's BS im not 19 I'm 21

Which many people have done their first cycle at age 20


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

anyways lol... would taking a test booster with halo be a good idea? also it seems u need a pct after the 4 week cycle so wat would u guys recomend?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> anyways lol... would taking a test booster with halo be a good idea? also it seems u need a pct after the 4 week cycle so wat would u guys recomend?



Sorry about that man not trying to jack your thread

If its a good test booster I dont see why not wouldn't hurt

I'm guessing pct for that would be the advanced cycle support by iron mag labs


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good luck with your joints on winny they will hurt like heck.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

An OTC test booster wouldn't hurt any. Halo extreme is a relatively mild compound.
A PCT of clomid at these doses would be fine:

Wk 1: 50 mg ed
Wks 2&3: 25mg ed


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> An OTC test booster wouldn't hurt any. Halo extreme is a relatively mild compound.
> A PCT of clomid at these doses would be fine:
> 
> Wk 1: 50 mg ed
> Wks 2&3: 25mg ed



You would really use clomid for that? Does it suppress that much?


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

should i take the test booster after the halo cycle or during? so clomid and the ironlabs after cycle stuff or just clomid?


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 3, 2011)

it also says i have to take the cyanostane with it?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 3, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> should i take the test booster after the halo cycle or during? so clomid and the ironlabs after cycle stuff or just clomid?



Clomid will do the trick if Ben says it will

I was just guessing advanced cycle support


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

I like clomid just in case. Halo is very mild, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

halo shut me waaaay down, testosterone level was at 60ng/dl after a 30 day cycle definitly use clomid dude


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

You used halo extreme by IML? Or are we talking about halotestin? Just wanted to clarify since it always seems to get mixed up lol


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

halodrol 50 and clones, I love the stuff but you do need to run real pct imo...ims halo is the same sh*t I think.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, theirs is also a halodrol clone. Good to know. What kind of pct did your run?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> should i take the test booster after the halo cycle or during? so clomid and the ironlabs after cycle stuff or just clomid?


Ultra Male rx will work post cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> it also says i have to take the cyanostane with it?


Naw, you don't have to stack the Halo if you don't want to. The Cyano will give you more power though if you decide to stack it.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 4, 2011)

I say run....

Test prop 1-5 ED @ 75mg's
Test Cyp 1-20 E3D @ 750mg's wk
Deca 1-14 @ 500mg's wk
Tren A 8-15 ED 75mg's 
winn 12-25 ED @75'mg's

...something like that


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

That's what you'd recommend to a new guy who isn't comfortable with pinning just yet?...


----------



## squigader (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> am i about to get beat down by the forum lol...



This. You need diet and exercise. Your goals is easily accomplishable within 7 weeks with eating clean according to a plan and exercising well according to a plan. No drugs required to fuck with your endocrinal system.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> That's what you'd recommend to a new guy who isn't comfortable with pinning just yet?...


 

lmao....................................


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> hello all ive never taken steroids before but planning on taking some winstrol for a 6 week cycle im thinkin. just wondering if theres anything better thats oral cuz im not into needles right now lol? im wanting to lose ten pound mostly in the stomach area and get a little bigger arms for the summer.. all this stuff is so confusing!
> 
> also ive reading taking testosterone is good while on any steroid. canu take test in oral form? also a pct? do i need it? sorry for all the questions



Disclaimer - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums

*DISCLAIMER:* 
*Sponsors pay for advertising space, we have no affiliation with the  companies that have banners displayed on our websites. Please be advised  it is your responsibility to check the laws that govern your country,  state, or province in regards to items offered by some companies you may  read about on this site. We do not condone the use of anabolic  steroids, all information about Anabolic Steroids is for educational and  entertainment purposes only. Please be aware that Anabolic Steroids are  a Schedule III drug and illegal to posses in the USA without a doctor's  prescription.* 
All health, fitness, diet, nutrition & supplement information  presented on IronMagazineForums.com's pages are intended as an  educational resource and is not intended as a substitute for proper  medical advice. Consult your physician or health care professional  before performing any of the exercises, or following any diet, nutrition  or supplement advice described on this website. As well as any exercise  technique or regimen, diet, supplement, etc., particularly if you are  pregnant or nursing, or if you are elderly or have chronic or recurring  medical conditions. Discontinue any exercise that causes you pain or  severe discomfort and consult a medical expert. The statements made  about products have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug  Administration (U.S.). They are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or  prevent any condition or disease. Please consult with your own  physician or health care practitioner regarding the suggestions and  recommendations made at IronMagazineForums.com. Neither the author of  the information, nor the producer, nor distributors of such information  make any warranty of any kind in regard to the content of the  information presented on this website. Except as specifically stated on  this site, neither IronMagazineForums.com, nor any of its authors or  other representatives will be liable for damages arising out of, or in  connection with the use of this site. This is a comprehensive limitation  of liability that applies to all damages of any kind, including  (without limitation) compensatory, direct, indirect or consequential  damages, loss of data, income or profit, loss of or damage to property  and claims of third parties.


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 4, 2011)

so clomid would be okay?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 4, 2011)

sorry didnt see all ur replies thanks for all tge advice


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Ultra Male rx will work post cycle.



heavy your recommending this as pct or stacking it with pct


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Yeah, theirs is also a halodrol clone. Good to know. What kind of pct did your run?



cems nolva


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 4, 2011)

is there anywhere to get iron mag labs stuff in canada?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

You can't buy IML in the store, if that's what you're asking.

I don't believe IML itself will ship to anywhere outside of the US. But check with their other distributors at the bottom left of the home page.


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 4, 2011)

im just a little confused about halo extreme because it says it the best without steroidal influence but i thought halo extreme is an anabolic steroid?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 4, 2011)

Where does it say that? Maybe I overlooked it...
They call it a "pro-steroid" multiple times and also say it is comparable to anavar, which is a steroid.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> is there anywhere to get iron mag labs stuff in canada?


Orbit ships outside the US.

*IronMag Labs Products*


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> heavy your recommending this as pct or stacking it with pct


*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx* will work for PCT alone. Major boost in T and LH.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

quinton579 said:


> im just a little confused about halo extreme because it says it the best without steroidal influence but i thought halo extreme is an anabolic steroid?


Halo Extreme is a Pro Hormone or Pro steroid. Once ingested your body converts it to a steroid (oral Turinabol) but it may have some anabolic activity on its own.


----------



## quinton579 (Dec 4, 2011)

man it seems like its out of stock everywhere!


----------

